# twinges and shooting pain in vagina



## Aphrodite31

hello

I'm 23 weeks pregnant and for the last 3,4 days I'm getting twinges and shooting pain/ electric shock like sensations in my vagina. I have not had it before and they seem to be quite frequent causing me discomfort and got me worried. Then they can stop for a few ours only to come backlater (several times  a day) . I cannot see any discharge but the pains got me anxious - is it something to worry about or is it normal? If its stretching pain, why is it located in the vagina/ cervix area? Could it be my cervix shortening? Please advice as I' getting paranoid. Thanks.


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

Don't worry, this is normal as your uterus grows and everything stretches.  You will probably experience them on and off for the rest of the pregnancy,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Aphrodite31

Thanks a lot. It's reassuring to know it's normal.


----------

